# spring muskie for a newbe



## jcrdust (May 24, 2004)

I am a really new muskie fisherman and was wondering what tactics/lures I should use when I hit alum this spring.


----------



## Bub (Jan 5, 2008)

Hopefully an Alum fisherman can help you with a couple go-to lures and/or spots. I don't fish Alum so I'll leave that up to the guys in the know. A lot can be written (and has been) on this subject. I'll give you what works for me. I find early spring muskie fishing to be more of a thinking game than any other time of the year, but that's just me. Once the weeds pop things get easier. Before this happens, I cue in on slight environmental differences. Water temperature has been key for me. Feeder creeks, bottom compostion, wind, location relative to the sun and water clarity all effect water temperture. A combination of these can lead to as much as a 10 degree difference on the same lake. It's fun to find and explore these areas and see how the aforementioned work in combination to change the fishes environment and how they react to it. Weather fronts move fish quickly this time of year. I have been in water where I could see fish shallow only to have a front pass and have them disappear. I tend to start catching fish "consistently" when the water temp reaches the high 40's. I've done best in clear water on sunny days over sand flats in 3-8 feet of water. I know, it sounds strange. Concentrate on those flats receiving sun the longest throughout the day. This should help illiminate some water. Again, this is what works for me where I fish. Alum could be a different story. One more suggestion-search Muskie Hunter Magazine on the internet. Find their old issues page. Choose some late-winter and spring issues. They run $3.00 an issue and usually contain multiple articles on spring tactics. There is no shipping cost. Good luck!


----------



## socdad (Jul 25, 2005)

As a newbie (one in the boat last fall) I strongly suggest get to Ohio Muskie Show, Feb 22-24.

http://www.ohiomuskieshow.com/index.shtml

Ive listened to Tom Dietz speak a couple times, extremely helpful!

I will listen to as many of the guest speakers as possible.


----------



## jcrdust (May 24, 2004)

I am not looking for honey holes or magic lures I just want to be pointed in the right general direction. I don't mind putting in the time and doing the legwork, just want to narrow the search. I just don't want to be throwing topwaters or trolling cranks or be burning bucktails when I should be jigging or working a slow jerkbait. Thanks.


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

I dont know why but from what i hear alum doesnt heat up till later in the season which i dont understand the muskies still have to feed. I will be at Clearfork soon as the ice is off and casting the north bay with J-13, or trolling with jakes , grandmas and RAIDERS good luck


----------



## Muskie_Guy (Mar 14, 2007)

Never fished Alum.. But Saltfork and Clearfork can be great spring lakes.. and like he said smaller baits like rapala J-13 are a good choice.. 6 inch grandmas, Bagleys, Baby Raiders.. etc I know guys that get them on Hot n Tots as well..... also storm Lightning Shad


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

For spring musky fishing in Ohio the following article is very helpful.

http://home.fuse.net/rockyfmh/tips2.html

Also, go to the musky show and shake hands with guys and chat em up. Most guys are willing to help you out and share some good sound advice. 

CG


----------



## MadMac (May 2, 2005)

Thanks for posting that Crittergitter. Very informative.


----------



## jcrdust (May 24, 2004)

Thanks fellas. I can't wait to get to the muskie show.


----------



## reeldirty1 (Jan 21, 2007)

im not a master musky fisherman by any means but last spring i caught 4 clones on vibes. two a day i know that thats not a big one or alot but it sure was fun piedmont


----------

